# Burton Genesis: Regular or X?



## llamabrew (Nov 26, 2016)

snowboard_doc said:


> I ride a Neversummer Ripsaw and Union Contact Pros. I bought new Burton Photon boots and for whatever reason the Contact Pro toe strap keep sliding on top of my boot. Anyway, I'm looking to upgrade my binding.
> 
> Any comments on whether to get the Genesis Regular or X? I like charging, but am slowly starting to get into park stuff. Mainly jumps.
> 
> Thanks!


I rock the Genesis X on my Neversummer 25 which is generally a pretty aggressive directional free ride charger. I never tried the regular Genesis but I love the X version on that board. 

Be prepared for a pretty stiff binding, but it's damn responsive and at the same time one of the most comfortable bindings I've ever used. I don't do any park stuff but I like hitting natural kickers and so far haven't had any issue with the stiffness there. That said, I love stiff bindings so I'd recommend the X but it's all personal preference of course.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

normal is also good on the ripsaw/25. I have never tried the genX


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

snowboard_doc said:


> I ride a Neversummer Ripsaw and Union Contact Pros. I bought new Burton Photon boots and for whatever reason the Contact Pro toe strap keep sliding on top of my boot. Anyway, I'm looking to upgrade my binding.
> 
> Any comments on whether to get the Genesis Regular or X? I like charging, but am slowly starting to get into park stuff. Mainly jumps.
> 
> Thanks!


I have both and they're awesome, but will depend on what it's paired with. 

I use the regular Genesis when I'm doing more park laps/freestyle type riding. And the GenX when I want to rip around and charge more. I know the Ripsaw is a charger board but don't really know how stiff it is, never rode it. But for example, the GenX on my Custom wasn't as much fun to freestyle/park with as it felt too much for the board imo. But when I paired the GenX with my Flight Attendant, which is stiffer, it was a perfect match and had tons of fun on jumps etc with it when paired with the stiffer board. And likewise, the regular Genesis were perfect on the Custom for me and I felt it brought out it's attributes way better and didn't overpower it too much. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I have Genesis on my Ripsaw and Gen X on 25. Perfectly matched, imo. Also Diode/Gen X hybrid est on Flight Attendant. Very happy with all.


----------



## snowboard_doc (Feb 6, 2011)

Ordered the Genesis X. We'll see how big of a difference they are from my Contact Pros!


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

I ride a 154 Proto HD and have it paired with some 2015 Diodes. Think it may be a bit overkill for that board and am interested in the Genesis. What are ya'll's thoughts on that pairing the Genesis with the Proto for free ride? Don't charge hard, but free ride all over the mountain.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

MJP said:


> I ride a 154 Proto HD and have it paired with some 2015 Diodes. Think it may be a bit overkill for that board and am interested in the Genesis. What are ya'll's thoughts on that pairing the Genesis with the Proto for free ride? Don't charge hard, but free ride all over the mountain.




I think it will be great. Genesis is so versatile.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

You definitely want the X with that board. Or the Cartel LTD.


----------



## snowboard_doc (Feb 6, 2011)

Rode the NS ripsaw with the genesis x for the past four days. Perfect combination!!! Love the responsiveness and the fast edge to edge. Thanks.


----------



## tacoman50 (Jan 29, 2016)

Sorry if this is hijacking the thread, but how would the Malavitas compare to the Gen x? They are both a bit stiffer than the genesis, so I am unsure what the gen x has over the malavitas that makes it worth the extra $$$. Could be worth considering for the OP?

I actually own both the Malavita and Genesis, and if the Gen x is the perfect in-between, maybe I'll sell both for the X.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

tacoman50 said:


> Sorry if this is hijacking the thread, but how would the Malavitas compare to the Gen x? They are both a bit stiffer than the genesis, so I am unsure what the gen x has over the malavitas that makes it worth the extra $$$. Could be worth considering for the OP?
> 
> I actually own both the Malavita and Genesis, and if the Gen x is the perfect in-between, maybe I'll sell both for the X.


Malavita is stiffer than the regular Genesis but Genesis is slightly more responsive.
Gen X is quite a bit stiffer than both but not significantly more responsive than the regular Genesis.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

SGboarder said:


> Malavita is stiffer than the regular Genesis but Genesis is slightly more responsive.
> Gen X is quite a bit stiffer than both but not significantly more responsive than the regular Genesis.


What he said ^


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

SGboarder said:


> Gen X is quite a bit stiffer than both but not significantly more responsive than the regular Genesis.


Quite a bit stiffer, but not significantly more responsive? Please explain, legitimately curious.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Phedder said:


> Quite a bit stiffer, but not significantly more responsive? Please explain, legitimately curious.


It's true lol
Genesis X does not feel like a powerhouse binding at all. It is considerably stiffer than normal Gens though. The blend in GenX feels almost like metal, whereas Genesis feels like plastic amd the highback has noticeable flex when you press against it. Gen X highback is stiff, baseplate is stiff; but the response is very smooth. I find Now Drives slightly more responsive than GenX (not by much) and Flux SF waaaay more responsive.

But GenX is my favourite and are at the perfect response level; same for Drives. Not too much, not too little.

(I'm talking est here - Reflex would make GenX a bit less responsive still. But est is awesome for the footbed and the hinge).


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Phedder said:


> Quite a bit stiffer, but not significantly more responsive? Please explain, legitimately curious.


Also see F1EA's post. But key point is:
Stiffness is not = Response

Otherwise metal bindings like Ride or most splitboard bindings would be significantly more responsive than plastic bindings. Reason is that the binding in many instances cannot flex anyway, so the stiffness makes little or no difference. 
For instance, take a toe side turn: The forces acting on the board are transmitted between the toeside edge and the inserts. In that area the binding sits flat on the board no matter whether it is stiff metal/carbon or floppy wet cardboard.
Whatever happens beyond the inserts matters very little - Burton Reflex bindings are well known to lift of the board at the heel (because the baseplate flexes) without causing a meaningful loss of response.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

SGboarder said:


> Also see F1EA's post. But key point is:
> Stiffness is not = Response
> 
> Otherwise metal bindings like Ride or most splitboard bindings would be significantly more responsive than plastic bindings. Reason is that the binding in many instances cannot flex anyway, so the stiffness makes little or no difference.
> ...


Yes.

Also... the highback in Flux SF is a bit softer and shorter than the GenX's. The baseplate, about equally stiff. But still SF have a ton more response than GenX.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

@F1EA and @SGboarder: any difference in responsiveness between the Gen and GenX hammockstraps? Or Are they absolutely identical?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Mig Fullbag said:


> @F1EA and @SGboarder: any difference in responsiveness between the Gen and GenX hammockstraps? Or Are they absolutely identical?


The straps are identical.

My Genesis are a yr older so they have the older toe cap and the GenX has the new all rubber toe cap. But the ankle is exactly the same.

What this means is that the Genesis have a bit more response than their softness suggests. But the Genesis X have a very good response with a stiffer feel. Many people dont like too soft or too stiff... so the GenX is there. The normal Genesis can feel too soft for some people.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Mig Fullbag said:


> @F1EA and @SGboarder: any difference in responsiveness between the Gen and GenX hammockstraps? Or Are they absolutely identical?


To clarify my question, I tried the hammockstraps from a pair of Burton Hitchhikers on my Ride El Hefe's and absolutely loved them. So I found a pair of Gen straps and will be trying them soon, but don't know if they are the same. Considering buying more for my other bindings, but wondering if the GenX ones offer more support and responsiveness.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Mig Fullbag said:


> To clarify my question, I tried the hammockstraps from a pair of Burton Hitchhikers on my Ride El Hefe's and absolutely loved them. So I found a pair of Gen straps and will be trying them soon, but don't know if they are the same. Considering buying more for my other bindings, but wondering if the GenX ones offer more support and responsiveness.


Yeah exactly the same. They are the same straps.

Malavita's hammock are different. But Gen, GenX, Hitchicker are exactly the same.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

F1EA said:


> The straps are identical.
> 
> My Genesis are a yr older so they have the older toe cap and the GenX has the new all rubber toe cap. But the ankle is exactly the same.
> 
> What this means is that the Genesis have a bit more response than their softness suggests. But the Genesis X have a very good response with a stiffer feel. Many people dont like too soft or too stiff... so the GenX is there. The normal Genesis can feel too soft for some people.


Thanks for the info. Did not liked the Genesis when I tried them so couldn't really concentrate on the anklestraps. But on my usual bindings, I fell in love!


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Yeah exactly the same. They are the same straps.
> 
> Malavita's hammock are different. But Gen, GenX, Hitchicker are exactly the same.


The Gen, GenX, Malavita, Cartel and Xbase hammockstraps all have different prices. Probably just because of the buckles...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Mig Fullbag said:


> The Gen, GenX, Malavita, Cartel and Xbase hammockstraps all have different prices. Probably just because of the buckles...


Yeah the buckles are a little different, plus also the novelty. They can charge a bit more if it matches perfectly with the more expensive binding. But even so, they are interchangeable. They all still fit each other.

I also put Genesis straps on my Now Pilots. Soooooo nice.


----------

